# Looking for 1920s or earlier tandem...questions...



## circa1939 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey fellas.

I've been toying around with the idea of picking up an old tandem (or twinn) bicycle from the 1920s or earlier.  Would be nice to find one the dual steering models (one that can be steered from front or back rider.

I was wondering if there were any out there that someone may want to part with?

also was wondering how hard it is to find parts for the dual steering ones?

Thanks fellas!


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 27, 2010)

i think theres a line for any that come up


----------



## circa1939 (Feb 28, 2010)

A line eh?... well, one certainly can ask at least...


----------



## pelletman (Feb 28, 2010)

there are generally a couple at Copake each year.  But one that is compete.  Parts are difficult to find.


----------



## sam (Feb 28, 2010)

on ebay from time to time.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is mine its a 1890's rearsteer tandem.  Still needs a feew parts..    Sorry just for show not for sale.

Mark


----------



## circa1939 (Mar 1, 2010)

very nice tandem Mark!

I think at this point I'd like to just settle for a lady's bicycle for my wife,... I know they're out there, just need to get the attention of those who have them, looking to part with one!!!


----------



## circa1939 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mark,
May I also ask what condition it was in when you bought it and how much yo gave for it?...you can PM me the answer if you'd wish.
thanks


----------



## pelletman (Mar 2, 2010)

Just as an FYI, the tandem above needs in parts, at current ebay pricing:

Pedals   2 x 300         $600
Seats    2 x 300         $500
Grips     2 x 60-80      $120-160
Chain    2 x 100         $200

So approx $1450 in parts, admittedly in worst case scenario pricing, which is why I say buy one as complete as possible!   You should be able to find a nice complete one for well under $1500.  You might want to put that wanted on the Wheelmen website.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks I only have this one. i tell you it weighs a ton!!  I dont mind telling.. I payed 75.00 for it  just like you see it.  I searched the net I dont see them very often  for sale at all.  I have the  correct chains and  tires for it.  cost is no big deal to me.  I feel that historic bicycles deserve to be restored ( if needed  ) and preserved and even at those prices I still am ahead.  sorry no womens bikes for sale.  I might trade a womens project for a indian sprocket.  I know,  I'm wishing.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 2, 2010)

Oops, I forgot tires!  I'd say 75 was a good deal..


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2010)

i made a mistake ,forgot to pay attention, and brain dis-function


----------



## circa1939 (Mar 2, 2010)

walter,
thank you for the offer but I'm only looking to spend a couple hundred.  thank you though!


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks i made a mistake ,and could not figure out how to delete


----------



## circa1939 (Mar 3, 2010)

Walter,
I'm sorry but I'm "not" looking for a ladies bike from '49, but rather one from the *1920s and earlier,* nothing later than that.
Though I do appreciate the offer.  It's just nothing I'm interested in.

*1920s or earlier vintage*.  Thanks.


----------



## chriscokid (Mar 3, 2010)

redline1968 said:


> Here is mine its a 1890's rearsteer tandem.  Still needs a feew parts..    Sorry just for show not for sale.
> 
> Mark




i never even knew they made a tandem that could be driven from the back that's amazing ... is it still in that condition


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 4, 2010)

yes it is  odd.   hate to get into a arguement with the partner.  i would like to see how it rides in the future.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 4, 2010)

or if he has bad gas!!!


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 3, 2010)

....see post below....


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just got back from a swapmeet.
Guy had an old "Vincent" or "Victory" (can't recall what name it was) for $600,... he said his best was $550, though it was missing the operating mech. that goes from the rear to the front so that it can be driven from the second seat.  It also had a hole drilled in the second handlebars where the down tube goes to the gear that would turn the front wheel.  Said it was original to the bike, but that made no sense as there is no reason to shove a pin through there if the chain/turning mech is hooked up??
Guy said make an offer, and he'd "refuse it" then I asked if $550 really was the bottom line, and he said that depends,... on what I have no idea as he was extremely vague then claimed the rear wheel alone was worth $200 dollars??  Funny thing is, both wheels looked incorrect and newer.  
If we weren't saving up for our new little one that we're expecting in about 4 months, I would have haggled a bit if the guy was willing (which I had no idea if he actually was or not).
it also had two sets of racing bars on it,... though I have no idea if those were original to the bicycle or not?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 3, 2010)

better off walking away from it.   he sounds like he was fishing too me.  that part is odd and i dont know if you can get the type of chain for the mech to work.  mark


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, I could make anything work,... but it was just a load of vague frustration.... no real answers, just high prices and goofy attitude. Wish it had been different though, maybe we could have worked out a price.  Oh well,.. his loss.  

Oh and I found a tandem but its 5+ hours from me!!!  UGH!!!!
Guy won't ship unless I figure that out and with the asking price I may as well have just paid $500 for the one I just spoke of at the swap!  (eyes rolling)....


----------



## sam (Oct 4, 2010)

This one in piceses on ebay at present
http://cgi.ebay.com/Circa-1900-anti...175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ace22007


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 4, 2010)

sam said:


> This one in piceses on ebay at present
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Circa-1900-anti...175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ace22007




Thanks Sam,... yeah i saw it,... thats the one thats about 6 hrs from me!  
Won't ship it unless i figure it out and mentions i'd have to figure it out via ups??


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 5, 2010)

it was good to meet you at trex! 
i was the guy with the pierce track bike at the back of the swap by the stream. i will keep my eyes open for a tandem! i think i know of one, rear steer, but i don't remember if it was tubular or clincher. are you interested if its tubular, but from the thirties?


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh yeah!,... great to meet you as well!
That's really a cool little find you had there.  Keep us up to date with any findings regarding its history, etc.
Yeah that tandem was just a bit high for me.... not worth my time.
I'm looking for one from around the turn of the century up to maybe the mid 1920s, earlier is better.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2010)

..don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet, I don't have the time to read all the posts, but... There is one on Chicago Craigs list I found under 1900 tandem racer. It does have a HUGE sprocket on it tho... $1400 is price, but? It definately looks pretty old. Good luck, bri.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 7, 2010)

THe one on CL is a piece of crap and the one on ebay has lots of wrong parts.  Wait until you can find something fairly complete or you'll be sorry.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2010)

Memory Lane is still showing they have a '20's tandem...$750?
bri.


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 8, 2010)

was at Hershey,... was about three tandems there all wacky prices,... what is wrong with these people??
i'm wondering if these guys are all just retired, rich, or smoke to much wacky weed?

saw a Barnes I saw at a local swap,... saw it again at Hershey several days into the show....STILL had it,... STILL never sold several days into the show,... I was told he could, quote, "sell that Barnes for $350 all day" when I saw it before hershey....???


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 8, 2010)

patience.... just like a mate, when you aren't looking, there it will be. its been waiting for you for 90 years!


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hahahaha,.... how true!!


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 12, 2010)

INSANE!!!!!!

:-O

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-VICTOR-MAL...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad09e3940


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 13, 2010)

I know a guy in Santa Ana Ca. who has a steer from the rear tandem, said it was complete for around 1000. Where are you?


----------



## pelletman (Oct 13, 2010)

I would get pictures and post them here so we can tell if it is complete with correct parts.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 13, 2010)

If Circa1939 has interest I will go bother him. Otherwise, I dont want to just for the sake of debating/discussing it. You know those old bike collectors...lol


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 13, 2010)

I appreciate the offer, but I actually could have had a decent tandem for $600,.... I had passed because I had seen a very, very nice one go off ebay last year for approx. 400-450.  Just out of curiosity though,... what make is your friend's rear steer?


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 14, 2010)

He told me it was a Colson. Actually he has 2 of them, one real nice, the other not so. He claimed to have a 28 inch tire tandem. I know he has a poopload of old bikes, I did not see that one.


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 27, 2010)

*1898 Monarch Tandem on CL Peoria, IL*

http://peoria.craigslist.org/atq/2028305275.html
This one is about 2 hours or so from me.  I could probably help someone with picking this up if need be. In fact, I'll be about 40 minutes from here either tomorrow or Saturday picking up a bike for my wife.


----------

